# Rapid blinking in pigeons



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

Hi 

I just wondered, it might be perfectly normal. My little new pigeon was sitting on her perch and when I went in she started blinking rapidly, the more i did it back, the more she did it. Is this a behaviour for something

Thanks


----------



## Pollo70 (Jan 3, 2012)

Is it old enough to drink on his own? he could be thirsty


----------



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

she is about 4 or 5 (i think) not a baby though. She only does it when I look at her. I suppose I am hoping its a friendly greeting or something


----------



## AZCorbin (Feb 28, 2011)

Did you JUST get this bird? Dip it's beak into your water bowl.


----------



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

No, had her about 10 days now. she is eating and drinking happily, she only does it when i talk to her


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

IMO - Could just be a nervous reaction to the eye to eye contact and your voice. If everything else is normal(no illness or injury), and it's eating and drinking I wouldn't be too concerned. If it begins to happen regularly than make sure to contact someone here again?


----------



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

Great thank you. I will keep an eye on her and see what happens,she seems happy enough


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Thai you for caring enough to check this out. Are the birds stools normal?


----------



## pigeonfinder100 (May 13, 2012)

They do seem to be. I have looked on a website for healthy stools and done a comparison so all seems well. Great little things, my initial lost racing pigeon that came to me has now brought 2 friends! 2 weeks ago I had one now I have a grand total of 6! Wasnt expecting that, he must be telling them I dont turn anyone away lol


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

They just know a good thing when they see it. Your reputation is preceding you throughout pigeon world?


----------

